# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  VENTA DE CALIBRADORES DE PALTA

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados todos:  Ofrecemos para la venta, CALIBRADORES DE PALTA, para a los productores o exportadores que requieran de este instrumento de medición. Contamos con precios competitivos y realizamos envíos a nivel nacional. Actualmente sólo contamos con una muestra de este calibrador en stock, pero estamos en capacidad de atender cualquier pedido en un plazo promedio de 15 días.  *Juego* *de 7 calibres metálicos:* calibres 32; 36; 40; 50; 60; 70; 84 (en argolla tipo llavero). Cada calibre lleva grabado su diámetro nominal.  *Precisión:* Ø nominal - 0,05/+0,15 mm  *Material:* aleación de cinc, alta resistencia.   Los interesados puedes solicitar su cotización a Bruno Cillóniz, a través de este tema, o escribiendo un correo a la siguiente dirección de electrónica: *bcilloniz@agroforum.pe*. También pueden encontrar mis demás datos de contacto en mi firma de usuario. 
Saludos  DSC04084.jpgTemas similares: venta de 900 has VENTA DE CALIBRADORES METÁLICOS DE UVA DE MESA Ofrezco Palta hass y palta fuerte Venta de cosechadoras artesanales para palta , lucuma, etc Venta de cosechadoras artesanales para palta , lucuma, etc

----------


## Terravocado

Buenas tardes Bruno, 
Nos interesa saber el precio de esto y cuánto costaría el envío para Colombia.
Además de eso nos gustaría saber si ha sido calibrado para el aguacate hass de esta región? 
Muchas gracias 
--
Daniel Gómez
Gerente General
Terravocado dgomez@terravocado.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Buenas tardes Bruno, 
> Nos interesa saber el precio de esto y cuánto costaría el envío para Colombia.
> Además de eso nos gustaría saber si ha sido calibrado para el aguacate hass de esta región? 
> Muchas gracias 
> --
> Daniel Gómez
> Gerente General
> Terravocado dgomez@terravocado.com

 Estimado Daniel: 
Tienes un aproximado de cuántos calibradores necesitarías, porque recién acabo de importar los productos a mi país, y debo cotizar el envío y los mismos calibradores, en función de la cantidad que requieras. 
Espero tu respuesta para ver si te puedo armar una cotización para que la evalúes y vea si te parece bien la propuesta. 
Con respecto a los calibres que figuran, te comento que son los utilizados por los chilenos, que son uno de los principales exportadores de palta hass del mundo, pero si requieres algún calibre en particular que suelan utilizar en Colombia, se te podría hacer la modificación respectiva dependiendo del número de calibradores que requieras. 
Espero tu respuesta para ver si podemos podemos avanzar con esta posibilidad, y gracias por contactarte con nosotros. 
Saludos

----------


## Terravocado

Por ahora sólo quisieramos uno o máximo dos. Pero cuéntanos cuántos serían los mínimos que nos podrías enviar?

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Por ahora sólo quisieramos uno o máximo dos. Pero cuéntanos cuántos serían los mínimos que nos podrías enviar?

 OK Daniel, no hay problema. Te voy a cotizar un calibrador de palta, pero dime por favor a dónde te lo tendría que enviar, para poder cotizar el envío. 
Estamos en contacto. 
Saludos

----------


## Terravocado

Ok gracias.
El envío sería para la siguiente dirección 
Cr 78 # 32 EE - 03
Medellín - Colombia 
Muchas gracias

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Daniel: 
Estuve un poco ocupado para cotizar el envío, pero yo calculo que el calibrador de palta puesto en la dirección que me indicas, te estaría cotando entre US$60 y US$65 -como máximo-. Yo estoy vendiendo los calibradores de uva acá en Lima a US$45, y el costo de este calibrador de palta es casi el doble que el de los calibradores de uva, así que no creo que pueda dejarlo a menos que eso. Me avisas si te parece bien, para coordinar el pago y el envío. 
Saludos

----------


## Terravocado

Nos interesa bastante a este precio. Nuestro interés es para probarlo y ver qué tanto aplica para los aguacates colombianos.
¿Cómo sería el pago y el envío? 
Feliz tarde

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Nos interesa bastante a este precio. Nuestro interés es para probarlo y ver qué tanto aplica para los aguacates colombianos.
> ¿Cómo sería el pago y el envío? 
> Feliz tarde

 Hola Daniel: 
El pago podrías hacerlo vía Western Union, o mediante transferencia interbancaria al Banco de Crédito del Perú (BCP), según lo que más te convenga. Me avisas qué sistema preferirías para pasarte los datos. 
Gracias y saludos

----------


## Terravocado

Lo más fácil para nosotros sería Western Union

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Lo más fácil para nosotros sería Western Union

 Ok Daniel; ya averiguamos el costo del envío y al final quedaría en US$65.  
Si te animas, envía el dinero por Western Union a nombre de Claudio César Lozano Rossini (DNI: 10543758), para poder hacerte el envío del calibrador de palta que me solicitas a la dirección que indicaste. 
Gracias y saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Una guía útil de los calibres de palta que más se comercializan, aunque nuestros calibradores miden desde el calibre 32 hasta el 84.     
Espero les sea de utilidad. 
Saludos

----------


## Terravocado

Muchas gracias. 
Si es de mucha utilidad. Te cuento que en Colombia hemos identificado que los aguacates hass son un poco más "redondos", lo que da una medida de calibre más pequeña, pero con un peso menor también. Nos ha tocado desarrollar una investigación para caracterizar la forma de los aguacates en el oriente de Antioquia, uno de los departamentos con mayor producción de aguacate hass de Colombia. 
Saludos!

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Muchas gracias. 
> Si es de mucha utilidad. Te cuento que en Colombia hemos identificado que los aguacates hass son un poco más "redondos", lo que da una medida de calibre más pequeña, pero con un peso menor también. Nos ha tocado desarrollar una investigación para caracterizar la forma de los aguacates en el oriente de Antioquia, uno de los departamentos con mayor producción de aguacate hass de Colombia. 
> Saludos!

 Hola Terravocado:  
En realidad, creo que en todos lados salen paltas más redondas de las que se ven en la imagen, pues no es que todos los frutos tengan esa forma característica que se ve allí. ¿Alguien te ha reclamado por un tema de calibres con tus paltas o tuviste problemas para conseguir el peso de la caja? 
Saludos y suerte con el avance del aguacate colombiano.

----------


## Terravocado

Efectivamente hemos tenido problemas, 
Incluso la empacadora que hizo exportaciones a Europa en esta temporada tuvo algunos problemas para completar el peso de 4 kilos por caja debido a la forma "redondeada" de los aguacates de la zona, que no cabían en las cajas que se importaron desde Perú para Westfalia. 
Seguimos haciendo el trabajo para conseguir caracterizar la relación de diámetro con peso de los aguacates hass colombianos. 
Saludos!

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Ok entiendo... Espero puedan encontrar las respuestas necesarias para consolidar sus exportaciones de palta hass. 
¿Qué empresa te vendió las cajas si se puede preguntar? ?No hay cajas para paltas allá? 
Saludos

----------


## Terravocado

No tengo el nombre de la empresa, pero fue un proveedor de Westfalia http://www.westfalia.co.za/. Ellos tuvieron problemas con los proveedores locales porque se hicieron pruebas y las cajas inferiores resultaban aplastadas en los pallets, entonces no se quiso arriesgar en esta temporada. Ya se está trabajando con un proveedor local para que diseñe cajas acordes a estas necesidades. 
Saludos!

----------


## Industrias Agrolac

Buenas tardes estoy ofreciendo CALIBRADORES ELECTRONICOS de palta, mango, cítricos y otros por color, peso, diámetro de cadena inteligente  www.industriasagrolac.com.pe     cualquier consulta pueden escribir a agrolac6@gmail.com tecnología 100% peruana.

----------


## Industrias Agrolac

IMG-20180314-WA0003.jpgse diseña y fabrica www.industriasagrolac.com.pe consultas agrolac6@gmail.com PeruIMG_20171118_182327.jpgCALIBRADORES DE PÁLTA ,MANGO,AGUACATE Y OTRROS

----------


## ramosmayta

Mi estimado buenos días acabo de ver a publicación,  envíenme el costo para Cañete agencia Soyuz u Olva Currier San Vicente de Cañete.. 
Cracias 
Joel Ramos 
CEL 986289885 
Agradeceré por la información gracias

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Mi estimado buenos días acabo de ver a publicación,  envíenme el costo para Cañete agencia Soyuz u Olva Currier San Vicente de Cañete.. 
> Cracias 
> Joel Ramos 
> CEL 986289885 
> Agradeceré por la información gracias

 Hola Joel, los calibradores de palta se nos agotaron y no hemos traído más por el momento, porque el proveedor subió sus precios considerablemente este año. Ahora estamos vendiendo calibradores para uvas y otros para arándanos. 
Te aviso si llegamos a traer más calibradores de palta, ya que no tuvieron mucha acogida en su momento. 
Saludos

----------

